# Natural Progesterone Cream



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

So, here I am again talking about perimenopause!

I am contemplating trying natural progesterone cream to treat my peri-menopausal symptoms. Emerita seem to produce one which is probably the best:-

Emerita Homepage

You can buy it from Amazon, on the American website there are lots of good reviews, only one review on the UK website.

Amazon.com: emerita

So, has anyone tried a natural progesterone cream and had a positive result?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

You need to be careful with any hormone therapy. An endocrinologist or other medical hormone specialist is the best person to see about this. Usually, they will do extensive blood work and see your current levels, try some therapy and recheck the blood work several months later. Different people convert/break down particular hormones in different pathways, some of which can be detrimental, requiring differnt medications or amounts.

My wife takes prescription oral progesterone, and it seems to be working for her. She recently got a prescription compounded cream that supposedly produces longer, very intense orgasms fairly quickly. So far, I'd say it really works! And my risk of carpal tunnel syndrome is greatly reduced! 

Over the counter supplements can be fine - but with the advice of a specialist. Certain hormones should be strictly avoided especially if you have a family history of breast cancer.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

I tried the bioidenticals for a while. I got them from a compounding pharmacy with a prescription from my Dr. though. I have tried the over the counter too, doesn't work like the prescription does.

They worked for a while, but then stopped. The whole peri menopause, menopause thing totally sucks. I feel for you. Try it, see if it works, if only for a while even. 

Another thing I tried is an over the counter hormone pill called "Pregnenolone" this too helped for a while, maybe 1 1/2 years, can't take that any more either. Start with the lowest dose and work your way up - if you want to try it.

I am thinking of trying the bio's again, but not sure it is worth the trouble.

Good luck....


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

You need to first find out what your estrogen levels are and then balance the P to that. There is a calculator for this if you know your #'s I can post the link. You should really get a whole blood work up done on all your hormones so you know what is going on before using anything. Estrogen, Progesterone,Testosterone, Pregnenelone, DHEA this way you can balance it all.

I use NatraGast recommended by my doctor, you can find it also on Amazon, but here is a list of some others that are suggested:

Natural Progesterone Cream List

Good Luck to you, there is nothing better for you than to be in balance with hormones. I also use BioIdentical Hormones.


----------



## LadyDee (Oct 1, 2013)

Here is the link to the P to E ratio calculator, like Married but Happy said, all woman need to be sure these two hormones are balanced, because run away Estrogen (Dominance) is a precursor to breast cancer and most of the doctors could care less ... there are some wonderful doctors out there, that get it and will do the correct testing, but most don't. Also, when a woman gets to the point that her thyroid isn't right, you know all her hormones are off and they all need to be checked.


P/E Ratio calculator | InstaCalc Online Calculator


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks LadyDee for your responses. Unfortunately I am in Scotland and despite requesting blood tests and hrt numerous times I have been told my symptoms are mild and it is not their policy to dish out hrt. Apparently it doesn't matter what my hormone levels are because 'nobody needs hrt and it,s a natural part of ageing and we all just need to get on with it'. I could go to a private clinic but we don't have the funds for that. I will give natural over the counter remedies and see what happens, it will either help, have no effect or make me feel worse, I won't know unless I try it.

Thanks everyone for your responses.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

RedRose14 said:


> So, here I am again talking about perimenopause!
> 
> I am contemplating trying natural progesterone cream to treat my peri-menopausal symptoms. Emerita seem to produce one which is probably the best:-
> 
> ...



I've used Emirita and it is recommended by Dr. Jonathan Lee (he has some good books on Amazon.

I have to take breaks, it's important to use it as directed. Don't over saturate one area. It does help a lot. I've used it for years and haven't had the side effects the RX pills my doc put me on. Only good things to say.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just updating this thread.

I have been using Emerita Natural Progesterone Cream for a couple of months now to treat heavy periods and I can confirm that it is working for me. My periods are significantly lighter, the natural progesterone has been much more effective than the uterine ablation (which I wish I had never had done).

I have also been sleeping better since I've been using it which is an added bonus


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I am glad to hear it's working. I use a natural progesterone cream, have for a couple years now, and it seems to help me a lot.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

RR,
What were your symptoms? My wife was just recently diagnosed with perimenopause and put on a prescription progestin oral medication. She has been on it for a couple of months now and I'm not sure how much good it is doing her.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Progestin is synthetic progesterone and is not as effective as the real thing. Also, pills are only absorbed about 15% compared to creams.

Complications Regarding Progesterone Cream and Oral Hormones


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> RR,
> What were your symptoms? My wife was just recently diagnosed with perimenopause and put on a prescription progestin oral medication. She has been on it for a couple of months now and I'm not sure how much good it is doing her.


My periods are/were life-restrictingly heavy, couldn't travel far from a toilet, clots, horrific cramping. Mood swings, getting very angry, especially before a period, periods going on for seemingly forever.

If you look up symptoms of oestrogen dominance you can see whether it matches up with your wife's symptoms and if she does have oestrogen dominance, which it appears I do, then natural progesterone cream could be beneficial.

The NHS here wouldn't test my hormones level, or give me any form of medication, which is why I resorted to the natural progesterone cream. You can buy it off the internet as mentioned without a prescription. I ordered mine from Amazon.co.uk and it came from the US, took a few weeks to arrive but still free P & P.


----------

